# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Tren Ace, Prop, and Masteron cycle results...Pics.

## Youngster77

100mgs of each compound eod for 12 weeks. this was my first time using tren and that sh!t was awesome! sides were tollerable, some night sweats and developed a little gyno that i took care of with some caber. didnt gain too much weight off this cycle...about 10 lbs. my diet was pretty clean for the most part. i did however cheat most weekends lol. not too sure what my bf% got down to but if I were to guess i'd say arount 10% or so. incredible strength and stamina in the gym. super happy with the results! here's some before and after pics...

----------


## ranging1

well done mate

u run PCT yet?

----------


## Youngster77

yep...taking clomid and nolva. also ran hcg at 500iu's a week for the duration of the cycle.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Very good transformation. That's a killer stack, I'll try it out someday when I'm ready.

----------


## FireGuy

Impressive results, what was your beginning and ending weight?

----------


## Youngster77

> Impressive results, what was your beginning and ending weight?


i started at 185 and ended at 195. my last cycle was last summer and i took deca , prop, and masteron . actually gained more weight off that cylce than this one...close to 20 lbs. probably more water weight than lean muscle.

----------


## RANA

Nice cycle results, that is going to be my spring cycle. I was going to run that for my winter cycle but I will wait and run NPP and prop.

----------


## BIGJOL

nice results man. you look good.

----------


## Youngster77

thanks for all the compliments fellas!

----------


## sportfan33

nice transformation

----------


## F4iGuy

impressive

----------


## go4gold

Sounds like a great cycle, Everyone says to inject daily, but you seem to have gotten great results with EOD shots. Looking into a similar cycle. Anyone do a similar cycle like this lately, havent seen any posted reall.

----------


## doctorb325

WOW...very well done.

----------


## Chief_Lifter

Holy shit dude you got ripped

----------


## mg1228

big change in 12 weeks---nice

where were u cals in relation to ur tdee?

----------


## gonzo6183

^^^ Thats a good questin would like to know myself, also what was were your workouts like and how much cardio was involved? BTW F#@kin Awesome job man

----------


## DaBullet

Dam bro your results are bad a$$!! I have been wanting to get on some tren ace and test but for some reason cant come across it. Im going to keep looking and hopefully my results are as good as yours bro.

----------


## go4gold

I would love more people to put there results up on this cycle. I hear lots talk about it, but this is like the only one I can find. It looks like a great cycle.

----------


## ray0414

if u would have posted yoru pic before that cycle i think alot of the guys would have said "your not ready" and blah blah blah. but since that wasnt the case, everyone says nice transformation. which btw it was a nice transformation, just goes to show that maybe u dont already have to look like a pro bodybuilder before doing a cycle, but still have already put in hard work and dedication. im sure u are very happy with the results and thats all that matters. how long has it been since the cycle ended? would like to see how much of it stays with you, hopefully most of it!!

----------


## ray0414

by the way does anyone else find it funny that his screen name is "youngster" and his doing a tren loaded cycle?? lol not bagging man just think its funny.

----------


## DaBullet

But it also says 77 after it which to me probably means he's about 32 to 33 years old depending on his bday which is young but not no kid young. So what say you youngster77??

----------


## Hermogenes

> yep...taking clomid and nolva. also ran hcg at 500iu's a week for the duration of the cycle.


what doses?

----------


## grapejuice11

those results are legit. i can get my hands on tren ace but worried about the sides. how was the prop and tren injection pain the day after?

----------


## americanoak

planning on etting results exactly like this when doing m first cycle
awesome job

----------


## DaBullet

> planning on etting results exactly like this when doing m first cycle
> awesome job


x2!!!!

----------


## RyanAlmighty

Nice results first of all...second, how much did this cycle cost you? 12 weeks @ 7 days per week is 84 days total. Injections EOD is 42 injections per compound...provided your dosages were 100mg/ml at 10ml per vial, thats 5 vials of each compound you need to complete the cycle. I'm guessing around $850 with PCT included? Yikes!

----------


## Youngster77

thanks for all the compliments fellas! its been about 8 months now since pct. ive lost some of the gains cause of less time in the gym. ive held onto a good portion of the strength though. heres a current pic...

----------


## oldschoolfitness

yeah i can tell a difference, but don't get down man you're still in great shape. i'm seeing impressive results from tren (others results) and i am considering a cycle myself with some test cyp.

----------


## Closetmonkey

> big change in 12 weeks---nice
> 
> where were u cals in relation to ur tdee?


+1 On the props on great results..

I'd too like to know what your cals was in relation to your tdee.

----------


## Wayacrucis

Heyy bro I'm thinking of running a cycle similar to this in the summer. I'm at about 13% BF atm, but I'm gonna get down to 10% by then. I don't have enough experience to run tren , so I'm thinking of running Test Prop, Masteron and winstrol , do you think It'd wield similar results to ur stack?

----------


## sfitzen

What were the sides like? Really, the only thing I'm concerned about is the dreaded "tren -cough" I've been reading about. Was that an issue for you at your dose?

----------


## Jumbo18

Hey Youngster77,

In general for this cycle were you aiming for to cut or bulk? just wondering because great job and you look much more defined at the end of the cycle. So were you just lean bulking, and the compounds helped you look more lean, or you were already cutting?

----------


## Nerdraged

young what was your diet like? your regiment for working out. starting same cycle soon

----------


## 1245678

> 100mgs of each compound eod for 12 weeks. this was my first time using tren and that sh!t was awesome! sides were tollerable, some night sweats and developed a little gyno that i took care of with some caber. didnt gain too much weight off this cycle...about 10 lbs. my diet was pretty clean for the most part. i did however cheat most weekends lol. not too sure what my bf% got down to but if I were to guess i'd say arount 10% or so. incredible strength and stamina in the gym. super happy with the results! here's some before and after pics...


i want to get that but i ont know how???

----------


## 1245678

wuz up i want to get that how i o that

----------


## hankdiesel

> wuz up i want to get that how i o that


dude.............come on. This thread is 2 years old.

----------


## thex95

This is probably going to make me sound like a huge asshole and I realize this is 2 years old but oh well, and first off I respect the OP for putting up pics 8 months after PCT. These pictures really re-enforce why it is so important to have a solid base before running a cycle. The op looks like he lost pretty much all his gains in the 8 months after pct photo and it is no surpise. If he would have thrown up a pic asking if he should cycle before he actuually did I think of tons of people would have told him to hold off.

----------


## NoTimer

i agree.this is one of the best threads that i have seen regarding results from cycles.Before pic after cycle pic and even (long)after pct pic.just perfect.And congrats for not just disappearing from the boards after pct  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex22

Would you mind posting ur diet plan while you were on the cycle?

----------


## Silenttone91

Wow good work man! cheers, and i second the diet thing. id like to know how you dieted

----------


## DeadlyD

Read the thread dates guys ...lol

----------

